# ULTIMATE SHARK ROD W/ 30 Shark Teeth Inlays



## ArmbreakerCustomRods (Jul 10, 2012)

Amazing 30 Genuine Shark Teeth Inlay's!
Genuine Ostrich Leather Grips
Custom Seeker Hercules GTS70H 7' 40/80#
Fuji All Line type Silicon Nitride II Guides & top
Alps Aluminum Trigger Reel Seat
Genuine Ostrich Leather Grips
Alps Aluminum Radius Cut Gimbal
Abalone inlaid under all guides
Raised Marble Decorative w/ Abalone 
Black Diamond Marble Finish

VIDEO~ http://youtu.be/3Ktngs_crQY


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

WOW that is sick looking. very very nice.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wicked. But will it be fished or hung on a wall?


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

ostrich leather grips? very cool


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

More importantly, what's the price tag on it?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

not sure why, but this does nothing for me. to fancy i suppose.


----------



## ArmbreakerCustomRods (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you so very much everyone..alot of time in this build here to say the least,not only all those inlays but then the exotic ostrich leather grips..(also offer Crocodile and Stingray)
Yes the rod is being fished by my client and I am looking forward to soon recieving pictures..I am told though after he fishes her he then hangs above his desk
This build was under $1000.00 shipping included:thumbsup: 
Appreciate it guys and thanks again!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice looking rod. Quite a bit of craftsmanship went into that one.


----------



## thegeek (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome job! What did you use to cut out space for the inlays? Dremel?

TheGeek
www.fishingjax.com


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

wow that thing looks awesome. but as for me it would never get used and I would never pay that much... But as for art it looks great!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome rod!!!!


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

Hope you dont mind me asking, but how many hours went into that? 

very awesome btw. when you make a poor folks rod let me know!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful but...

Jim


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Not a fan....


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

thats a purdy rod,yezer.


----------

